# Just need to vent a little



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

My divorce was final a couple months ago... we agreed to sell the house and split the debt 65/35 in my favor because he had most of the stuff. Anyways... things were going alright until I heard from the realtor that he moved out- found out last Friday he filed for bankruptcy... he abandoned his car infront of the hosue...I'm on everything so he's really trying to hurt me. It's so frustrating, but I will get through this and hopefully karma bites him in the butt for this someday...I'm sure his mom is behind this, she's a little vindictive. His parents won't always be there to bail him out... he'll never learn- they are just enabeling him. Grrr... venting helps... thanks


----------



## Tig (Oct 28, 2009)

Much sympathy. My husband always turned to parents or other to bail out from the problems he creates. We are still together although I am so sick of it all. He was the one with money in the first place. All gone on silly mistakes now.


----------



## Tig (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe I have enabled his foolishness by always taking charge and making things work for the sake of the children.


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear you have to deal with the same thing- it's hard to get them to take responsibility. I guess my ex is trying to force be into bankruptcy too, but I'm going to do my best to avoid that. Once I tried to get him invovled with the finances by printing up a worksheet with our budget on it... he looked at it for a min and then looked at me and asked if i wanted him to throw the paper away... such an idiot. 
Best of luck with your situation- i didn't have kids with my ex so I understand why you are still fighting to work it out- wish you the best...hopefully he grows up.


----------

